# What's the verdict on running filter floss in a cannister filter?



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

I did a search and some people use filter floss in their cannister filters and some don't.

What is recommended? I have a Rena Filstar XP1 and I'm thinking:


Using the Coarse Sponge
NOT using the fine sponge, since I'll have a sponge pre-filter on the intake
Possibly Eheim Torf peat pellets

Thoughts on adding filter floss as well? And to which basket or where in the filter? Any other cannister filter media recommendations for a planted tank?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I use it in my Cascades. Went to Walmart paid 6$ (5 months ago) and I still have about 3 filter changes before I have to buy some more. WORKS like the replacements.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

All I run in my canisters for my planted tanks is filter floss and purigen, after the course sponge that usually comes in them. That's worked great for me for years. Every time I clean the canister I just throw out the old floss and add some more. It's easy and costs me basically nothing.


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

Dr. Acula said:


> All I run in my canisters for my planted tanks is filter floss and purigen, after the course sponge that usually comes in them. That's worked great for me for years. Every time I clean the canister I just throw out the old floss and add some more. It's easy and costs me basically nothing.


Do you run a sponge pre-filter?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I run multiple media trays filled with filter floss in all my canisters. I never throw it away, simply rinse and put it back in. I just set up an XP1 last night with the black pad at the bottom and nothing both filter floss in the tray. So far so good. The water is crystal clear.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

FYI - I think the reference to 'filter floss' from walmart is the poly batting used for pillows. It's sold in their craft section, a huge bag is cheap and will last you a long long time.

It's what I use as well.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Dr. Acula said:


> All I run in my canisters for my planted tanks is filter floss and purigen, after the course sponge that usually comes in them. That's worked great for me for years. Every time I clean the canister I just throw out the old floss and add some more. It's easy and costs me basically nothing.


Agree that this is the way to go. 
I do the same as this, except in my AC 110 HOBs rather than canister - replacing the floss with new, each time you clean the filter optimizes water clarification and minimizes the possibility of clogging, or reduction of filter flow.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

JRMott said:


> FYI - I think the reference to 'filter floss' from walmart is the *poly batting* used for pillows. It's sold in their craft section, a huge bag is cheap and will last you a long long time.
> 
> It's what I use as well.


Yes thank you...Couldnt think of the name.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

99RedSi said:


> Do you run a sponge pre-filter?


In one tank I used to, just due to baby shrimps. The rest no. I never noticed a problem due to not having a prefilter, so I wouldn't say it's at all necessary on an average planted tank.


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

Should I buy a second coarse sponge and run in place of the fine sponge (Since I have an XP1, there isn't much room for media)..


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

There was just a thread with noise from an Eheim canister and the person stated they used over one quarter of the canisters volume for filter floss, do you think this much would cause any problem with flow? 

I use Eheim fine white pads, never tried the floss.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I have an Eheim 2236 and besides the stock pads that came with the filter I have filter floss in all of the trays and I actually see better flow and longer run time than I did when I was running other media combinations.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

150EH said:


> There was just a thread with noise from an Eheim canister and the person stated they used over one quarter of the canisters volume for filter floss, do you think this much would cause any problem with flow?
> 
> I use Eheim fine white pads, never tried the floss.


That seems excessive. By the time I change mine out it's pretty nasty and heavy, and I only put one or two handfuls of the stuff in. I think packing a filter 1/4 full could be too restricting.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, I too use coarse sponge -> purigen/filter floss (I can't remember the order but they are in the same tray) -> bio balls -> ceramic rings -> marineland polishing pad.

Logic would be to put the floss before the purigen. I'll stop using polishing pads once I run out. I don't even know why I have them if I'm using the floss.


----------



## snafuspyramid (May 27, 2010)

I find that you can either buy more expensive, brand name filter floss (in which case you can just keep re-using it, it holds together well enough) or super-cheap pillow-stuffing style floss (which falls apart and needs to be thrown out each time, but costs very little).

Either method costs about the same. I personally prefer to use more expensive pads, because you're not throwing out your beneficial bacteria. Not much of an issue with proper biomedia, but still.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

JRMott said:


> That seems excessive. By the time I change mine out it's pretty nasty and heavy, and I only put one or two handfuls of the stuff in. I think packing a filter 1/4 full could be too restricting.


That's what I though too, they were complaining about low flow and a noise, and I think the noise is the motor straining. Eheims are super quite and durable I had 2 2215's on my tank for 8 years and just replaced the impellers and O-rings this summer, then I deceided I want more flow so I got $40 for one of the filters at a plant auction that paid for my plants plus I got $11 cash back. Someone said I bet you feel bad about letting that filter go for $40, no not really I got 8 years of service and even the worst case it lasts for 2 or 3 more years and you replace the motor for $49 and still save $20 over a new filter and it will last another 10 years, so I'll never complain about a Eheim classic!

I clean it and bleach everything before I sold it and it looked as good as the day I bought it.


----------

